# Alternate Eldar Tanks



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So here's my problem: I love the Eldar, on paper. I think their army is amazing, and I've been dying to put together a Saim Hann list of Jetbikes and Crimson Hunters and stuff. My only issue is that I can't STAND the organic look of the Eldar MBTs. I would love to field something using a couple of Fire Prisms, but they're just... well, hideous to my eyes.

Can anyone suggest something else around the same size that might be usable? I've honestly considered Kitbashing my own Hornets using DE Venoms and mounting gunner turrets onto the back... but that means making it a FW list and then we get into permissions. And I don't think that particular design would be nearly large enough to represent an MBT like the Prism. I'm almost tempted to do a heavy conversion out of a Hammerhead, for that same streamlined style. Would that work, maybe with an Eldar gunner's cockpit?


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

for a fast army why not just use hornets they look nice and are realy good 80pts for duel pulse laser that can move flat out and still snap fire i realy thinkin of gettin some 
as far as hulls there isnt much u can do realy maybe a warp hunter


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you considered the Dark Eldar vehicles with Eldar weaponry? Just remove/trim/don't use the spikes and put Guardian heads on the crew - suddenly that Ravager is a Wave Serpent.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Just use the old one...


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Sethis said:


> Have you considered the Dark Eldar vehicles with Eldar weaponry? Just remove/trim/don't use the spikes and put Guardian heads on the crew - suddenly that Ravager is a Wave Serpent.


I have actually considered Ravagers... except that Eldar tanks aren't open topped like Dark Eldar skiffs.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Just use the old one...


good idea, but alternetly you could use Demon scape a try.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, that Demon Scape model looks a million times better than any Games Workshop Eldar Tank and would grace any tabletop.

I feel such a fool...


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Xabre said:


> I have actually considered Ravagers... except that Eldar tanks aren't open topped like Dark Eldar skiffs.


Force fields?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Sethis said:


> Force fields?


powered by MacGuffium-242.


----------

